# icd-10



## codedog (Oct 23, 2008)

Will Icd-10  Effect Asc?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 24, 2008)

Trent, ICD-10 will replace ICD-9, so will impact all the areas that use ICD-10. Although the codes look different and each charachter means something specific, we will use it the same as ICD-9.  I've added an example of how the codes are different I hope this is helpful.

*13. How does ICD-10 differ from ICD-9? *

ICD-10-CM has a different format and includes more detail than ICD-9-CM.
ICD-9 has five digits and can begin with alpha or numeric in the first place; ICD-10 has seven digits or characters, always begins with alpha in the first place, and uses an “X” as a placeholder.  For example, the ICD-9-CM code for Greenstick fracture of shaft of left radius is 813.21 (Fracture of shaft; radius alone) while the ICD-10-CM code for the same fracture is S52.312X. 

1, 2, 3—Root = S52 (Fracture of forearm)
4—Site = 3 (Fracture of shaft of radius)
5—Severity = 1 (Greenstick fracture)
6—Etiology = 2 (Left radius)
7—Extension = X (No extension noted)

The ICD-10-CM code is more specific and includes the type of fracture (Greenstick) and the location (left arm).


----------

